# rebuild



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello I am going to be rebuilding my 55 gallon from scratch. I was hopping to use sponge filters for this tank only. Would two of the sponge filters listed below be enough filtration for this tank. There will only be shrimp. All opinion so are well appreciated. 

Parkiller



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JE79GHS/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_iO5aub1MQNES2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They should be fine for shrimp only.Maybe even a standard fish tank.
I run a lot of sponges .Some tanks get nothing else,but the usuall waterchanges.
I even have a couple sponges around that size with powerheads driving them on my 75g.Only those two sponges for 75 loaded with swordtails at the moment(125+).
I got most my sponges from kensfish.Just ordered a new air pump from them today.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f63/alita-air-pump-81737.html


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you tons coarlbandit! Always advice I can trust


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep coralbandit is a good honest man.


----------

